# What is digitizing?



## Pgritton (May 24, 2007)

I am a screen printer and don't know a thing about embroidery. I have a customer who wants 20-30 garmets embroidered with a 2-3 color logo. I contacted a local business and provided artwork in vector. I was told the fee for "digitizing" would be $95 and each logo $7.00. Any advice here? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ItzRandy (Oct 14, 2007)

Digitizing is an art form all to itself. It's the action of taking the vector graphic and converting it into a graphic recognized by the embroidery machines. A good digitizer will go in lay out the under-layment stitches then add the field stitches, adjust pull compensations, stitch counts, etc.

My good friend has a couple embroidery machines and I have been learning the digitizing end of things but I am nowhere near the level needed to offer services. I do know that digitizing can be rather pricey based upon the complexity of the vector design.

Ask around for recommendations for a good digitizer if you feel the amount is too high for the graphic being converted.

Randy


----------



## logoboss1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Check with Denise here email: [email protected] or Teresa email: [email protected] 

I use these for embroidery. 

LogoBoss1


----------



## jonty (Jan 4, 2008)

I use these people and they are very good and good price:-

www.thaipunch.co.th


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Unlike screen printing, pricing is based more on the size and difficulity of transfering the artwork into stitch format rather than the number of colors in the design. Lots a detail, small text and color blends will add to your cost. Multiple colors will contribute to cost but not like screen charges will. $90 is a bit high for the average business logo but reasonable for a design with any amount of detail such as a school mascot with text.


----------



## viraj (Jun 20, 2007)

Sounds on the high side.

Viraj


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Pgritton said:


> I am a screen printer and don't know a thing about embroidery. I have a customer who wants 20-30 garmets embroidered with a 2-3 color logo. I contacted a local business and provided artwork in vector. I was told the fee for "digitizing" would be $95 and each logo $7.00. Any advice here? Thanks in advance.


The $95 would depend on how large the file is, how many stitches, color changes, etc. The average file for my clients is between $25 and $50. We outsource our digitizing to butler digitizing. They charge us $6 per 1000 stitches. We base our per garment sewing on the amount of stitches and the total number of garments. $1 per 1000 stitches is a good rule of thumb, and we give a discount for higher quantities. I don't usually mark up the digitizing fee in order to be competitive in my area, but for $95, either you need to shop around elsewhere or you have a large and complicated file.


----------



## Sundancerde (Apr 12, 2008)

$90.00 does sound high...we do our own digitizing....look around for a better price.
Sundancerde


----------



## embroidery99 (Jun 30, 2009)

Embroidery and Printing is both for shirts and jackets ,caps,But thery are also the different.
Digitizing is services for Embroidery,it is the way convert the logo to a format which can use in the embroidery Machine
Vecto is services for Screen printig ,it is the way convert the logo to a ai or eps or others format to printing machines
The price they give you is a little more expensive,in the normal maket you can get more lower price.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Closing out this thread since the original post was over a year ago. Since the question has already been answered, many of the current posts are commercial solicitations or digitizing offers which we don't allow.


----------

